# Bugs!!



## Scout (Nov 16, 2008)

I was jabbering to mah friend about my memories. I remember how much of a bug-obsessed kid I was.  Oh man. Those were the days. XP

This topic is about talking our interest in specific bugs or our dislike of any.







I used to practice and play stealth finger-snatching games with those damsel/dragonflies. Stalk-and-catch games. I caught tons of damselflies, couple of medium dragonflies, and a few big ones. Now the _badass_ big ones... I remember soaring blue and black shaded wings one. They are the big _enchilada_. So wished to catch one, but it's not easy. I had no net, really. Just a fly swatter to press those who land (on concrete or plant) then snatch them from underneath.


----------



## Vyraura (Nov 16, 2008)

When I was like 10 I caught a praying mantis and put it in our garden. It was the highlight of the week, because they were 'pretty bugs' not 'icky bugs'.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 16, 2008)

Dragonflies, moths, butterflies, ladybugs, etc. are the ones that I like. Pretty much the ones that I don't think will try and bite me.

I hate cockroaches, silverfish, and, to an extent, wasps.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Nov 17, 2008)

I remember working on a bug collecting project for science class in 7th grade. Pinning the wasps onto cardboard was fun. Cicadas, however...eww. Most of the ones I've seen had their heads decapitated, and that wasn't a pretty sight.


----------



## Old Catch (Nov 17, 2008)

I really love bugs. I always have. In my family, whenever I'm late, they joke that I must have stopped to look at a bug.

I remember getting scraped up by praying mantises in my grandma's garden and crying when the giant spider that lived in her porch was washed away by heavy rains. I used to drop milkweed beetles in her web and I named her Mrs. Spider... Shut up. 

Oh, we had one of those cicada swarms and it was so wicked. I collected like a million husks.


----------



## see ya (Nov 17, 2008)

Yay bugs! :3

I had a love of mantises as a kid. Used to catch the big ones and play with them for a while, then let them go. I still love them, though I haven't seen one in a long time...

I worked as a counselor at a summer camp I went to for years, and there's always cool bugs there. Giant seafoam-colored Luna moths, dragonflies, and lots and lots of spiders. There were huge ones that would freak out the girls, and a lot of Black Widows (which are totally the most pretty, yet terrifying spider ever).

On the bad side, wasps scare the crap out of me, and I'm not even allergic. So do Brown Recluses.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 17, 2008)

I used to love catching ladybugs, sow bugs, moths, etc I even had 2 stick bugs as pets for awhile, but then they got too big for their cage and my mom wouldn't buy a bigger one :( so I had to set them free.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 17, 2008)

My bug memories:

I used to try and tame bees. It never worked and always ended up with me getting stung, but I didn't give up XD

I also used to spend afternoons after school in the long grass behind my house catching grasshoppers and putting them in plastic containers. They died when I forgot to make airholes. 

I used to collect ladybirds from all over the neighbourhood when my dad told me how ladybirds were good for a garden because they ate aphids. 

I used to go around the garden collecting slugs and snails and throwing them into the next-door-neighbour's garden when I was told they were bad for plants. 

I tried eating ants after I saw it on The Jungle Book, but they didn't taste good. I also used to follow ant trails for however long they went in both directions. 

I kept a snail in a cage for a few weeks (because my parents wouldn't let me get a real pet), feeding it grass and leuttece. Then I left it outside and it rained and the cage filled with water and it drowned ):


----------



## Lili (Nov 17, 2008)

I love those poisonous bugs like Black Widows, scorpions, etc.. I also have a fansy for dragonflies and butterflies.

I hate ladybugs. I just do. I once killed one and my mom saw. She ran over, grabbed me by the arm, slapped my hand and pushed me away. She then gave this huge lecture on killing such a delicate, beautiful creature, and I had to remind her that it was just like a spider, but prettier. Mom then told me to go to my room and not come out for the rest of the evening. Now I 'accidently' kill them in front of her on purpose and throw a fit when she squishes a spider.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 18, 2008)

I like Ladybugs. Thats all.

I hate all slimy bugs like worms. I hate all annoying bugs like flies and moths[but I'm not scared just annoyed]. I hate SPIDERS. I hate wasps. I hate dangerous bugs.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 18, 2008)

Bugs...hmm...um...er...

I like most bugs (or at least I don't dislike them)

I had a pair of woodlice once, but they escaped because the mesh fell away from the lid of the shoebox.

And now I suspect I will spend quite a while studying bugs in my degree, so...

Edit: Can someone give a definition of what counts as a 'bug' in this thread, since actual 'bugs' are specific groups of insects, so clearly this is an informal 'bug' definition.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 18, 2008)

I hate crane flies and moths. So much.

And that's pretty much all I have to say.


----------



## Scout (Nov 19, 2008)

> When I was like 10 I caught a praying mantis and put it in our garden.


Praying mantises are dah bomb. Dah rare bombs. Once kept 4 as pets, but had to release em'.



> I hate cockroaches, silverfish, and, to an extent, wasps.


I dun hate cockroaches, okay, well... I just don't like them. Silverfishes die so easily. Wasps, when I was young, I tend to confuse them as dragonflies. XD



> I remember working on a bug collecting project for science class in 7th grade. Pinning the wasps onto cardboard was fun. Cicadas, however...eww. Most of the ones I've seen had their heads decapitated, and that wasn't a pretty sight.


Ciciciciciccadas are the shiz`



> Oh, we had one of those cicada swarms and it was so wicked. I collected like a million husks.


They are the *shiz*. Man. They are ultimate game in catching. I can not catch one of those things because they're so high up. And sensitive to fly all the way up.... Caught only about 3, I think, husks in my lifetime.



> Yay bugs! :3
> 
> I had a love of mantises as a kid. Used to catch the big ones and play with them for a while, then let them go. I still love them, though I haven't seen one in a long time...
> 
> ...


Jawesome. :3



> I used to love catching ladybugs, sow bugs, moths, etc I even had 2 stick bugs as pets for awhile, but then they got too big for their cage and my mom wouldn't buy a bigger one :( so I had to set them free.


Ladybugs smell, and just plain horrible. Sow bugs are dull. Moths are disgustingly dusty. Same thing goes for butterflies, dragonfly > butterfly/moth




			
				DANNICHU said:
			
		

> I used to try and tame bees. It never worked and always ended up with me getting stung, but I didn't give up XD


You are the ultimate masteh. I only trained a school of medium-sized kitchen ants (fed them with fruit juice packages, chicken, and candy). I am such a wimp compared to your daring ambitions.



			
				DANNICHU said:
			
		

> I also used to spend afternoons after school in the long grass behind my house catching grasshoppers and putting them in plastic containers. They died when I forgot to make airholes.


Wow. I know how it's like. They make that sound. Oh, darn it. Forgot the airholes! They died.



			
				DANNICHU said:
			
		

> I used to collect ladybirds from all over the neighbourhood when my dad told me how ladybirds were good for a garden because they ate aphids.


Those things traumatized my outlook on bugs. They smell and they infest in my room in the past.



			
				DANNICHU said:
			
		

> I used to go around the garden collecting slugs and snails and throwing them into the next-door-neighbour's garden when I was told they were bad for plants.


I thought slugs would make me ill if I touched one. Snails, I don't mind. I don't like slimy slitherin' bugs, but earthworms are kool.



			
				DANNICHU said:
			
		

> I tried eating ants after I saw it on The Jungle Book, but they didn't taste good. I also used to follow ant trails for however long they went in both directions.


 You are hardcore. So hardcore.




> Edit: Can someone give a definition of what counts as a 'bug' in this thread, since actual 'bugs' are specific groups of insects, so clearly this is an informal 'bug' definition.


lol


By the way. I hate caterpillars. That is all.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 19, 2008)

Scout said:


> Moths are disgustingly dusty. Same thing goes for butterflies, dragonfly > butterfly/moth


Butterflies aren't dusty, as long as you don't touch their wings.

I think butterflies rule! :D For the reason, look at the 8th to last word in my signature.

I pretty much like every bug, but I'm skittish around bees and wasps.


----------



## Scout (Nov 19, 2008)

Darksong said:


> Butterflies aren't dusty, as long as you don't touch their wings.


Yes, and what I really mean is the powder on their wings. I never liked butterflies because my method of catching winged bugs is by my index and thumb fingers alone. One time I allowed big ones went into my house and they smothered themselves onto a lightbulb. It was nasty.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 19, 2008)

I remember I once kept a snail in a jar as a pet.  My parents helped me poke airholes in the top when we got him- I was three or four at the time- and we gathered leaves together for him to eat, experimenting to see which kinds he liked. It was fun to watch him crawl around inside his jar. I forget what I named him/her (it was a masculine and unoriginal name, I know that) but eventually forgot about him and he starved.  I can't believe my parents allowed that.  He was up high, on the top of a shelf, and he lived out the last of his life discarded and alone. I feel guilty about it...  I miss you!  Now that I think about it, his name might have been Snaily.  (According to my father, it was.)  Actually, I think I had several snail pets, most of which had happier fates.
My parents claim that it was probably hibernating (it had withdrawn into its shell- we apparently released it after awhile.)

Around the same time I was in the park behind my house with my father, and we stood there for awhile admiring the butterflies. My father told me to stand very still and put my arms out like a tree, so I did, and a butterfly landed on me after awhile!  I was thrilled. :3


I once caught a fly with a jar to feed my friends' (they were twin sisters) pet spider.  The fly ended up getting away, though.

I love ladybugs, and in elementary school it was always a challenge to catch ladybugs whenever they were in the field.  People would bring bags and containers to recess to put the ladybugs in, sometimes taking their catches with them to class afterwards.  I remember thinking how horrible it was when some people were pulling the wings off the ladybugs so they wouldn't fly away.  D:

When I was on vacation in Europe, it was very early on the day we were about to leave for home, and I was trying to get ready in the hotel room with my mother and grandmother.  Then we spotted a cockroach, and it ran near the wall.  My grandmother smacked it against the wall with a shoe, and it ran some more.
I remember laughing hysterically and yelling, "HIT IT!"  I was giddy and there was something comical about the sight of my grandmother repeatedly hitting the cockroach, which seemed to evade her blows.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 19, 2008)

Usually, if they smother themselves on a lightbulb, they're moths. You can tell because moths are usually in duller color, and their antennae are hairy.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Scout said:


> lol


No seriously I need to know what counts as a bug, unless you want me to start talking about crabs and octopuses.


----------



## Scout (Nov 19, 2008)

> I once caught a fly with a jar to feed my friends' (they were twin sisters) pet spider. The fly ended up getting away, though.


I once collected flies in my house... Oh god. I ripped off their wings and kept them in a box (So they crawl around in the box without getting away). I had like - TEN! XDDDDDDDDD



Darksong said:


> Usually, if they smother themselves on a lightbulb, they're moths. You can tell because moths are usually in duller color, and their antennae are hairy.


Well, I know what I saw and touched and examined, they are butterflies. I was just returning home from school too, and found them at someone's front yard flappin' around. Pretty wings and has the right body structure and flies like a butterfly. I tried stopping the butterflies from smothering into the lightbulb but they squeezed themselves behind the hot lightbulb. They were dead. Their wing was damaged, and their pixie magic was all over the lightbulb.



> No seriously I need to know what counts as a bug, unless you want me to start talking about crabs and octopuses.


Examine what others are talking about, we get the idea what we're talking about. If you talk about crabs and octopuses, that's fine, you'll just take things out of context anyways.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 19, 2008)

Well crabs are more like ladybirds than spiders are, and octopuses are closer to slugs/snails than anything else.
But anyway I can tell what you vaguely mean.

Random bug fact #1: Slugs and snails have moved their butts above their head.
Random bug fact #2: Spiders will stick to their webs.


----------



## Scout (Nov 19, 2008)

Those facts remind of somethin'. Oh boy, a story to share. XD

I remember when I swing the fly net to catch this green dragonfly and it beheads the thing.

I tried attaching its head back but it wouldn't work! So I carried the beheaded dragonfly and went to my next door neighbor, Mr. Green. He's really awesome. I was so innocent, "Mr. Green! Its head is detached! How can I fix it? Will it grow back a new body?"
"Hmmm.. Maybe! Maybe it would grow a new head."

LMAO. He said he would look up on the internet to help me out. But I moved on anyways. XD

(The head was still alive as I tried mushing food into its mouth, and it was eating it - freakeh)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 19, 2008)

I like spiders, moths, dragonflies and butterflies! But I don't like anything else, they're sort of creepy. ;;

My favourite butterfly, if you're interested, is the American Painted Lady. Its wings are _beautiful_. <3


----------



## Espeon (Nov 19, 2008)

Moths are absolutely horrible.

I don't mind wasps, hornets, bees, butterflies, dragonflies, the actual group of insects defined as a bug and soforth. Well, except killer bees and deadly hornets and well, anything which would kill me without good reason.

Arachnids are fine too.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I like insects like mantis and large spiders and things but it it's a bug with a soft body that slithers or writhes like worms or caterpillars you'd better get that shit out of here. Oh and those huge moths, fuck those things.
I do like picking up snails when they're in the middle of a stairway or in the road so that they don't get squashed.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 19, 2008)

Snails are cool.

I like butterflies.

I hate these tiny little bugs that appear when it gets really hot and humid. You're walking outside and all of a sudden you feel thousands of bug bodies stick to your skin.
Terrible.

I generally don't like bugs. Mantises are cool, spiders get them away from me, and I hate cockroaches. I don't like to kill them, though.


----------



## Ayame (Nov 20, 2008)

There's currently a moth on my screen. It likes the light.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 20, 2008)

I HATE bees and wasps! Flies are f-ing annoing. Butterflies are pretty.

That's my opinion on bugs.


----------



## Dewgongian (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to love bugs, but that was before I became an absolute pussy and now I am scared of them T_T

(Not all bugs, but you know what I mean)


----------



## Darksong (Nov 20, 2008)

I like mantises and moths too. My favorite butterfly is the blue morpho because it reminds me of Chouji. I also just plain like its sky blue color.

I once found a one-millimeter-long bug on my jacket. I couldn't even feel it when it crawled on my finger.


----------



## turbler (Nov 20, 2008)

a grasshopper bit me once...:huh:


----------



## Ayame (Nov 21, 2008)

Darksong said:


> I like mantises and moths too. My favorite butterfly is the blue morpho because it reminds me of Chouji. I also just plain like its sky blue color.


I used to have a plastic one of those, and I always wondered what kind it was and loved the color.  Now I know.


----------

